# Canon 24-70/2.8L II is official delayed - again



## Deleted member 20471 (Aug 29, 2012)

I have asked Roel Lammers (Product Business Developer at Canon Svenska AB) about the delivery for the Canon 24-70/2.8L II and he informs me that it will be another delay. The delivery date is now October…


----------



## Viggo (Aug 29, 2012)

Fantastisk fint! Er det noe Canon gir ut sommeren vi kan kjøpe før det er to år gammelt eller?? Takk for tips!


----------



## pwp (Aug 29, 2012)

So it's October now for the Canon 24-70/2.8L II.
That's not that far away. How fast did the last month go? I'd prefer they get it _right_.

BTW this is a great time to off-load your Canon 24-70/2.8L I. On Gumtree I sold mine for $1450 two hours after I posted the advert. It was the last of four far less than stellar copies over the years. 

October? Meh! No problem. After the erratic QC of the MkI this new one just has to nail it. Take your time Canon.

-PW


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 29, 2012)

pwp said:


> October? Meh! No problem. After the erratic QC of the MkI this new one just has to nail it. Take your time Canon.



You actually believe it's October this time? Since Canon doesn't even get their websites synced (us vs. uk), personally I believe there'll be another delay. That's because some guy lately stated that Canon did some last minute changes to the lens due to beta tester feedback - and this goes far beyond simple qc optimizations. Sadly we might never know what the issues were, but for a computer chip the round trip to do changes is at least half a year.


----------



## kaihp (Aug 29, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Sadly we might never know what the issues were, but for a computer chip the round trip to do changes is at least half a year.


If it's a couple of months delay, it's not a chip modification. 

Six months would be very optimistic if they need to modify a chip. First a couple of months to fix the error and verify that nothing else has been screwed up, then 3 months in the fab, and a couple of months for verification.
Personally, from my working experience, I wouldn't count on less than 9 months TAT for a chip modification. And 9 months would be aggressive too.


----------



## K-amps (Aug 29, 2012)

Another disappointment.

But agree, do it right Canon, and throw in some H-IS too while you are revalidating the product anyway...


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 30, 2012)

pwp said:


> So it's October now for the Canon 24-70/2.8L II.
> That's not that far away. How fast did the last month go? I'd prefer they get it _right_.
> 
> BTW this is a great time to off-load your Canon 24-70/2.8L I. On Gumtree I sold mine for $1450 two hours after I posted the advert. It was the last of four far less than stellar copies over the years.
> ...



haha awesome i should put mine up for sale ijust bought it for $800 and its the best copy of this lens ive used


----------



## K-amps (Aug 31, 2012)

Go tired of waiting and got a Tamron... only taken some shots, but based on that...

Soft @ f2.8, sharpens at f4
Vignetting at 2.8

Nice contrast
Nice colors
No visible Onion rings so far

More later


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 31, 2012)

K-amps said:


> More later



Yes, please post your findings - there are still few reviews out there. To see the onion reviews you really have to have strong highlights in the bokeh, and the weaknesses of the Tamron are said to be slower af (takes a pause before final lock) and that it never really gets sharp even stopped down unlike the Canon mk1...


----------



## K-amps (Aug 31, 2012)

Will post next week once I have some time.... if the f2.8 sharpness bothers me, I am returning it... no use using a 2.8 lens at 5.6 just for it to perform the way it should... 

I shot a few lights in the Camera shop (their memory card) and could not see onion bokeh despite max magnification on the Cam LCD screen... so I need to to experiment some more.


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 31, 2012)

K-amps said:


> So I need to to experiment some more.



And while you're at it  and seeing that you have a 5d3: The Tamron seems to emulate a lens code that enables it to be in "group a" af with the new 24-70ii ... the question is if the Tamron's af is still precise, even if its sharpness is more like the Canon mk1 which is in a lower category.


----------



## Fatalv (Aug 31, 2012)

If it's a chip modification and we have a 6-9 month wait what does Canon expect people to do for this focal range? The MK1 has been discontinued and the only other choice are 3rd party. 

If we have to wait 6-9 months then Canon really dropped the ball big time. Personally I've been waiting to use my tax return on this since March. I might just start looking at other options (and for me the MK1 QC issues makes it not an option).


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Aug 31, 2012)

pwp said:


> So it's October now for the Canon 24-70/2.8L II.
> That's not that far away. How fast did the last month go? I'd prefer they get it _right_.
> 
> BTW this is a great time to off-load your Canon 24-70/2.8L I. On Gumtree I sold mine for $1450 two hours after I posted the advert. It was the last of four far less than stellar copies over the years.
> ...


+1


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 31, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Go tired of waiting and got a Tamron... only taken some shots, but based on that...
> 
> Soft @ f2.8, sharpens at f4
> Vignetting at 2.8
> ...



Friend of mine(pro-wedding 15yrs plus) bought one, but returned it back to BH for same reasons PLUS slow AF


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Aug 31, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > Go tired of waiting and got a Tamron... only taken some shots, but based on that...
> ...


Sometime I wondering if Canon & Nikon deliberately "tinker" with their firmware updates to make third party lenses not to auto focus quicker or introduce some other bug to basically not make them work as well as they should. I say this because two years ago I had Tamron 18-50 f/2.8 OS that used to work brilliantly with my EOS 60D but once I updated my firmware the lens became slower at auto focusing.


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 31, 2012)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Sometime I wondering if Canon & Nikon deliberately "tinker" with their firmware updates to make third party lenses not to auto focus quicker or introduce some other bug to basically not make them work as well as they should. I say this because two years ago I had Tamron 18-50 f/2.8 OS that used to work brilliantly with my EOS 60D but once I updated my firmware the lens became slower at auto focusing.



From Canon's and Nikon's perspective, "work as well as they should" means "not at all" because at least Canon to my knowledge makes no effort at all to help 3rd party gear work. On the contrary - with each new body or protocol update you might be out of luck, and of course this is a major selling point for "original" gear.

But this is the first time I've head someone say Canon but regressions in their firmware deliberately - but it's known to happen, remember how Microsoft drove Novell out of the DOS business by engineering false warnings into Windows 3.1. Years later and having seen the source code courts decided against MS, but too late for Novell to recover...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Aug 31, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Sometime I wondering if Canon & Nikon deliberately "tinker" with their firmware updates to make third party lenses not to auto focus quicker or introduce some other bug to basically not make them work as well as they should. I say this because two years ago I had Tamron 18-50 f/2.8 OS that used to work brilliantly with my EOS 60D but once I updated my firmware the lens became slower at auto focusing.
> ...


I can't authenticate my suspicion but I feel it is quite possible because a similar thing happened to my Nikon D700 with my "Bigma" 50-500 (non OS) lens I both sold now(D700 partially funded my 5D MK III).


----------



## steliosk (Sep 1, 2012)

Never understood announcing a new product which is going to be on the market after one year
now the 24-70 II
same thing happened with 1DX

When nikon announced the new D800, you could pre order it from the next day

canon sucks on that part...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 1, 2012)

steliosk said:


> Never understood announcing a new product which is going to be on the market after one year
> now the 24-70 II
> same thing happened with 1DX
> 
> ...


D800 was announced much before 5D MK III but D800 is still on "Back Ordered" status i.e. still not available fpr [purchase, while Canon 5D 3 is widely available ... it has nothing to do with demand either ... B&H clearly states that "supply from Nikon is extremely limited".
With the exception of 24-70L II, 1DX & 200-400 lens, Canon historically has always been the faster company to get its products out for purchase ... whereas Nikon has almost always taken 12 to 18 months before its DLSR's and lenses are widely available.


----------



## K-amps (Sep 1, 2012)

Marsu:

Returing the Tamron 24-70 f2.8 soon. The AF on my unit is crap. There is a huge disparity in MF sharpness vs. AF sharpness regardless of AFMA which I tried all the way form -20 to +20. (Got better at +10 but no better at +20)... I wonder if all Tams are like this or just my copy.


----------



## M.ST (Sep 1, 2012)

to: K-amps 

Get the EF 24-70 II. With no other lens in this aperture range you can focus so quick.


----------



## canonian (Sep 1, 2012)

I also purchased the Tamron, used it for one wedding and returned it because it wasn't that sharp at 2.8 and also slow to focus.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 1, 2012)

canonian said:


> I also purchased the Tamron, used it for one wedding and returned it because it wasn't that sharp at 2.8 and also slow to focus.


Folks from America, Europe & Australia are lucky ... you can return stuff that you don't like ... it is not easy to return stuff in most parts of Asia (except maybe Japan, Hongkong, Singapore etc) ... the return policies in most parts of Asia 5cuks cow n!pples.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 1, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Marsu:
> 
> Returing the Tamron 24-70 f2.8 soon. The AF on my unit is crap. There is a huge disparity in MF sharpness vs. AF sharpness regardless of AFMA which I tried all the way form -20 to +20. (Got better at +10 but no better at +20)... I wonder if all Tams are like this or just my copy.



welcome back to mrk II waiting room ;D........I hope you didn't cancel your pre-order 

Why buy f2.8 lens when you can't use it at f2.8.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 1, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Why buy f2.8 lens when you can't use it at f2.8.


True that!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 1, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu:
> ...



Did I buy the 85mm f/1.2L II lens JUST BECAUSE it's a 1.2 lens?? Hell no!! I don't give a crap what its maximum aperture is, that is one sharp lens! Oh such a bad answer my friend. It's the quality of the lens that the 24-70 f/2.8L II will be, regardless of the widest aperture.


----------



## romanr74 (Sep 1, 2012)

From the spects I never felt so confident about a lens like about the 24-70/2.8L II. 
Can't wait to receive it - in September, October, whatsoever. 
Soon ripe, soon rotten; haste makes waste; rome wasn't built in a day...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 1, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > K-amps said:
> ...


I wouldn't buy an f1.2 lens unless I intend to use it at f/1.2 ... I don't own one coz I do not need f/1.2 (at least at this stage). 
The corner sharpness at f/22 of Sigma 24-70 f/2.8 is much sharper than Canon, Nikon or Tamron but I did not buy it coz that lens is a disgrace at f/2.8.
But everyone's requirements are different ... you are the best judge of your requirements and no one can dispute that.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 1, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > K-amps said:
> ...



Why do you think 70-200 f2.8 IS II is popular? fast AF & sharp at f2.8 maybe?

I thought people buy prime lenses for one reason - large aperture/speed. Rule #1 - You can always step down the f-stops from larger aperture, but not the other way around. Most lenses get sharper when you step down 1 or 2 stops, but if we can get sharp image at wide open....to me this is HUGE PLUSSSSS


----------



## unadog (Sep 1, 2012)

steliosk said:


> When nikon announced the new D800, you could pre order it from the next day
> 
> canon sucks on that part...



You can also preorder Canon as soon as they are officially announced. I had an 800E on pre-order. There was no difference between Canon & Nikon on the 800 and 800E.

The Canon T4i shipped less than 1 week after it was announced. It was officially announced on Friday, June 8. I had it in my hands one week later, on Friday, June 15.

Nikon actually had more disruption of manufacturing because of the incidents in japan and elsewhere, with many items out of stock and in short supply.

Really no difference overall. Canon is making sure the product performs prior to shipping.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 1, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> I thought people buy prime lenses for one reason - large aperture/speed. Rule #1 - You can always step down the f-stops from larger aperture, but not the other way around.


I totally agree
+1


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 1, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



The popularity of the 70-200 f/2.8L II IS lens has less to do with the f/2.8, but rather the sharpness of the lens over all apertures. I don't mean general sharpness, I mean supreme sharpness over many other lenses in that focal length range. 

You should never buy a lens for ONE reason, ever. Besides, large aperture/speed are TWO reasons. Again, I stand by my comment, 99% of the 85 f/1.2L II owners did not purchase it because of the 1.2 aperture, but rather the supreme performance of the lens at useful apertures over other lenses.

There are tons of lenses you can buy for a Canon camera that have really wide apertures, but also which happen to perform very, very poorly. 

You're talking f/stops in your post, which is fine, but who cares if the lens performs poorly? So I have mediocre photos at f/8 and crappy photos at f/1.8? Another scenario, suppose a prime has a widest aperture at 1.2. Okay, but if it's super sharp at f/5.6 and I only need it at f/5.6, I'm STILL buying it because it's the sharpest lens at f/5.6. I really am not concerned about widest aperture necessarily. 

To support your point? Yes! I did purchase the 300mm f/2.8L I IS lens because I can go as wide as f/2.8, which is very useful for nigiht sports with fast shutter speeds. But I didn't buy the 85L because of it's widest aperture, I bought it because it's the sharpest lens at 85mm over all apertures, regardless of how wide it can go.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 1, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...




"Besides, large aperture/speed are TWO reasons" - this is parallel, large aperture = higher speed

"99% of the 85 f/1.2L II owners did not purchase it because of the 1.2 aperture" - where can I see this data?

Again...not so many ZOOM lenses out there is sharp at f2.8 - wide open.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 1, 2012)

It may be parallel, but it's two reasons nonetheless. "Speed" means nothing when you define it as the "same" as wide aperture. Again, not to be argumentative, but I think I've presented enough of an example from someone who sells photography to demonstrate that the purchase of a prime lens is not always because of speed/aperture. Sometimes it is, but not always. Ok, I'll rephrase: 99% of all the professional photographers I know, purchased the 85 f/1.2L II lens otherwise. The purchase of my primes, the PRIMARY reason is NOT aperture, but sharpness rather. Wide aperture is not my fault, I did not design the lens. Canon did that. It could be the 85 f/2.8L II lens for all I care, as long as it's as sharp as the one I have. I bought a 50 f/1.4 when I had a 24-70mm zoom lens. I bought it not b/c of the 1.4, but because it's sharp. I'm personally not shooting wider than 2.8 for ME. Others have other needs besides mine, and I understand that.


----------



## kaihp (Sep 2, 2012)

B&H are listing the 24-70mm II as arriving on Sept 13th.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 2, 2012)

kaihp said:


> B&H are listing the 24-70mm II as arriving on Sept 13th.



... as limited quantity for pre-order, so for the first month or so all lenses might be used to serve back-orders. It's not only a shame Canon pushed the release date time and time again, but even more so that it's still pure speculation when the lens will be available in sufficient quantities. Since Canon doesn't say anything about that, I fear for the worst ...


----------



## jonathan7007 (Sep 2, 2012)

Yikes. I tried to plan for September arrival by advertising my 24-70 for sale this week,. promised the lens to someone this morning (Saturday). I wish there was confirmation or (official)denial - one way or the other. I will miss the lens on assignments... adding a month without or back out of the agreement. I don't like doing that.

There must be others who have tried to plan their sales of their 24-70 for an easy transition.

jonathan7007


----------



## Track40 (Sep 2, 2012)

I preordered this lens in Feb. I sold my mark I version of this lens in Feb. I've been bouncing around all summer on 3 lenses, when one would do. LET'S GO, CANON!


----------



## K-amps (Sep 3, 2012)

M.ST said:


> to: K-amps
> 
> Get the EF 24-70 II. With no other lens in this aperture range you can focus so quick.



Thanks what I am thinking too MST...


----------



## Razor2012 (Sep 4, 2012)

If the 24-70II is anything like the 70-200 2.8II, then we'll have another instant success. This lens will rock and will only make the coming of 14-24 even more apparent.


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (Sep 4, 2012)

Scandinavian Photo, http://www.scandinavianphoto.se/, in Sweden have shipped my 24-70/2.8L II today! So the information that I received from Canon was in error.


----------



## JEAraman (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm getting mine on Thursday (since I'm out of the country).. Else it would have been in my hands already!


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 4, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> If the 24-70II is anything like the 70-200 2.8II, then we'll have another instant success.



Well, it isn't because it hasn't got IS :-o ... but I am absolutely curious how it does, too and if "expensive must be stellar" is true.


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (Sep 4, 2012)

nicke said:


> Scandinavian Photo, http://www.scandinavianphoto.se/, in Sweden have shipped my 24-70/2.8L II today! So the information that I received from Canon was in error.



Unfortunately, an misunderstanding the 24-70 is *not* shipped to me :-[


----------



## K-amps (Sep 4, 2012)

nicke said:


> nicke said:
> 
> 
> > Scandinavian Photo, http://www.scandinavianphoto.se/, in Sweden have shipped my 24-70/2.8L II today! So the information that I received from Canon was in error.
> ...



Explain yourself Human!


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Sep 4, 2012)

OK,...  add me to the list of photogs that cancelled their pre-order for the 24-70, twice. Lets see some images from this 'new' lens before we order for the third time. !


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (Sep 4, 2012)

K-amps said:


> nicke said:
> 
> 
> > nicke said:
> ...



I received information from the company that my lens was shipped. But they have not received any lenses yet.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Sep 4, 2012)

nicke said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > nicke said:
> ...



OH....now we get it. :


----------



## K-amps (Sep 5, 2012)

nicke said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > nicke said:
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 5, 2012)

K-amps said:


> nicke said:
> 
> 
> > K-amps said:
> ...


----------



## K-amps (Sep 5, 2012)

K-amps said:


> M.ST said:
> 
> 
> > to: K-amps
> ...



Done... Pre-ordered the 24-70mk.ii and returned the Tamron. I had a couple of other issues with the Tammy. I already mentioned AF was off compared to MF, even after AFMA, but what was weirder was even after Setting the lens to MF, and setting focus by hand/MF, half pressing the shutter button would activate AF and it would try and focus for a second then shoot... thereby messing up my MF.

I double checked, it was set to MF. This happened regardless of whether VC was on or off. I found this very weird. And if I was apprehensive about non-Canon lenses... this really did it for me.

I just hope Canon releases a sizeable chunk of 24-70 ii's...


----------



## deveraux (Sep 6, 2012)

I placed a pre-order for mine in May, so hopefully I will be towards the top of the list on getting the lens here in the States.


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (Sep 12, 2012)

Luckely Canon Sweden was in error, today did I recive my 24-70/2.8L II! Some RAW-files for you to preview: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=9336.0 Unpacking pictures (in Swedish): http://rust.se/canon-ef-24-702-8l-ii-usm/


----------

